# Hunting other people's horses for them?



## spotty_pony (25 May 2018)

Is there much of a market for this? Particularly interested in the Leicestershire area. My own horse has sadly had to retire from Hunting so for the first Season ever this year I won't have my own horse to Hunt! I am a Freelance Groom/Rider and was lucky enough to have a job where I hunted on a subscription for somebody last season but I realise opportunities like that are few and far between. I just couldn't afford to hire a hireling. I would consider borrowing a horse occasionally if somebody had something they would be happy to lend me but that's something I will look into. 

So I guess what I'm asking is.. is there a market for people wanting to get more mileage/ Hunting experience for their horses which they would be prepared to pay somebody to do? I am happy riding young and green horses too. 

Thanks


----------



## spacefaer (25 May 2018)

You'd have to be good and know what you were doing, if you are suggesting bringing on young or green horses. Are you offering to "make" horses for people (in which case, you would be in demand!) or are you just offering to take them hunting so that you have a day's hunting? Very few people teach horses to hunt properly nowadays, so that service would have some value, but obviously takes a long time to get right.

You'd also have to clarify whether the owner wanted the horse taking at the back on quiet days, or would let you hunt up front..... it's a big responsibility to hunt someone else's horse!

I would suggest you speak to the Hon Secs of whichever pack you are planning to hunt with. They might be able to give you some help or contacts. Are you planning on taking out a subscription or buying tickets, or are you hoping to hunt off someone else's subscription? I'm sure you know that hunting in Leicestershire is not a poor man's game!! Are you planning on charging the owner for taking the horse out?

You also might like to consider insurance - what happens if the horse you are hunting is damaged on the day you are riding it? Kicked by another horse, caught in wire, breaks down..... will you be insured for that sort of liability or are you relying on the owner having the horse insured?

Lots of things to think about tbh.


----------



## Shay (26 May 2018)

Good answer spacefaer.

The service is much less in demand now that Pointers no longer have to hunt in order to qualify.  There is a niche  - perhaps - for someone to ride a horse to develop its education.  But you would need to be very well known within the hunt to pick that up.  I know we do have a couple of folk in our pack who will hunt a new / novice or difficult horse when asked.  But to trust someone with your horse your really have to know that they will treat it well, ride sympathetically etc.

Speaking to the secretaries of the pack you hunted with last year (hopefully local to you) will be a good start.  You'll need hunt references and they will at least be able to confirm your conduct on the field and care for your mount.  Some hireling companies offer an escort service - if there is one near you they might be prepared to employ you for that.  I don't know if your packs do second horses - but there might be scope for a groom to hack the second horse into place and ride the first horse home again.  (Although I accept that is not hunting!)  In the longer term if you can get to the point where you are a member of the hunt that would help.  But in the shorter term I suspect you would need to be a full subscriber.  Hunting on a day ticket - or someone else's subscription - is not likely to endear you.

Top flight insurance is a must.  This isn't a safe sport.  Not only for the horse but for you too as you are self employed.


----------



## Red-1 (26 May 2018)

I think there is a demand for babies or horses who need a corrective lesson, but to do that you would obviously need to be talented. Many years ago I took several for a dealer, had photos etc so the horse had seen hounds and had photos to prove this for adverts.

I have had several offers to hunt client's horses as their instructor/coach/trainer (terminology changes!), but the clients trusted me as we had built up a great relationship. Nevertheless I always turned down their kind offer as the responsibility was too great. It was more a favour to me in their case, when my horse was not able to go.

I do not know your level of riding, but TBH I think that is the market - either a private owner who knows and trusts you and wants to give you a treat, or a naughty/young horse who needs educating. This could be a private owner, in which case it is a huge responsibility, or a dealer where you could prove yourself by riding out for them, and then educating the youngstock. With the dealers I was not paid and did not have separate insurance, but they would simply have written the injury off if anything had happened, and I had 3rd party with my household insurance. 

I only ever paid by the day for hunting, and this has never caused me an issue, always been welcomed, but I don't know if that is different in Leicestershire.


----------



## Rowreach (26 May 2018)

Shay said:



			Good answer spacefaer.

The service is much less in demand now that Pointers no longer have to hunt in order to qualify.  There is a niche  - perhaps - for someone to ride a horse to develop its education.  But you would need to be very well known within the hunt to pick that up.  I know we do have a couple of folk in our pack who will hunt a new / novice or difficult horse when asked.  But to trust someone with your horse your really have to know that they will treat it well, ride sympathetically etc.
		
Click to expand...

People used to send us horses specifically for us to get them out hunting, because we were known for it, but we did tend to get the more challenging ones certainly!  And one of us would be on something sensible to nanny it.  I'm not sure I'd want to be hunting a difficult horse without a nanny.

And if a horse proved to be easy, then generally the owner would hunt it and we again would provide a nanny service the first few times.

Could you maybe do second horses for someone?  That way you'd get out, but without the expense ....


----------



## Orangehorse (27 May 2018)

Good answers so far.  There probably is a way in, although you would have to be well known as a good rider and known within the hunt.  Sometimes friends or mother/daughter will share a horse so there might be a fill in there.

How well do you know the hireling people?  Our local lady is absolutely lovely and has up to 10 horses out sometimes, so someone like that might welcome an extra person to call on as an escort type thing and do some exercising in return for hunting a bit? ....................  Of course your local person might not be accommodating.

You don't want to end up hunting some lunatic horse that the owner is too frightened of (I presume?) and is just desperate to get someone else to be brave enough to get on its back and give it enough experience to calm down a bit.
Like hunting 6 days running .....................


----------



## spacefaer (27 May 2018)

I've been offered horses to take out that have never seen hounds, or need taking out because their owners are too novice/nervous/busy to do it. I have also been given a day on a "proper" hunter which was ineffable joy in comparison.

I wasn't offered money for the former, and I would have paid for the latter!

As it is, I spend the autumn walking in circles, educating the babies and the rest of the season hoping the weather stays good enough to get the "made" horses out. I work hard enough making the babies to not want to risk someone else coming along and messing it up, and I really don't want to let someone else have the fun on the proper horses!!


----------



## ihatework (28 May 2018)

Sorry to piggy back on your post OP, but what is the going rate for an experienced &#8216;hunter maker&#8217; either to take a horse on hunting livery or per ride if I was to get the horse to meets. I&#8217;ve got something that will be up for sale in the autumn but I have not much interest in hunting, yet will need to use someone&#8217;s services for this. SW/Central.

And in answer to your question OP. Yes I&#8217;m sure there is a market, but I&#8217;d imagine those with nice horses would be very careful with who they used. If they have a nutter needing a rider they might be less particular ....


----------



## MissTyc (28 May 2018)

OP, in the South-East I know a few dealers who like to take a lorryload out hunting at weekends, but usually only have riders or transport for 2-3 horses. Often asking about on Facebook for local riders to pick one up in the morning and ride it for the day. Could be worth making friends with those dealers that like their horses out hunting while prepping for sale?


----------



## Red-1 (28 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			Sorry to piggy back on your post OP, but what is the going rate for an experienced &#8216;hunter maker&#8217; either to take a horse on hunting livery or per ride if I was to get the horse to meets. I&#8217;ve got something that will be up for sale in the autumn but I have not much interest in hunting, yet will need to use someone&#8217;s services for this. SW/Central.

And in answer to your question OP. Yes I&#8217;m sure there is a market, but I&#8217;d imagine those with nice horses would be very careful with who they used. If they have a nutter needing a rider they might be less particular ....
		
Click to expand...

The yard who *may* get my youngster going (if I decide that is what we ant to do as I am hugely enjoying just tinkering with her myself) will do this for the schooling livery fee of £150 a week, plus any expenses for the day. That should be more but she enjoys hunting! She would give her the proper education for me, at my age that would be to hack along at the back these days! They are not a hunting yard, they are a SJ yard, hence she would happily go for the jolly!

She does know that I would not ask her to take any nutter though, just one that has competed, ridden in company etc, but not yet hunted.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2018)

I know of people who have paid to have a horse taken out for them, but I don't know how common it is, and I doubt there's much money in it. 

My concerns would be whether insurance would be prohibitive, and that you might get people trying to send you out on very unsuitable horses - though that may not worry you...


----------



## spacefaer (28 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			Sorry to piggy back on your post OP, but what is the going rate for an experienced hunter maker either to take a horse on hunting livery or per ride if I was to get the horse to meets. Ive got something that will be up for sale in the autumn but I have not much interest in hunting, yet will need to use someones services for this. SW/Central.
		
Click to expand...

I normally only do it with my horses nowadays but would do it for the cost of the livery, since I'm hunting virtually every available day anyway.


----------



## ihatework (28 May 2018)

spacefaer said:



			I normally only do it with my horses nowadays but would do it for the cost of the livery, since I'm hunting virtually every available day anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;ll keep it in mind and may well be in touch.


----------



## spotty_pony (4 June 2018)

Sorry, only just logged in and read the replies! I was lucky enough lat season to Hunt a young horse for someone privately to gain experience - did 38 days in total and only 4 of those were on my own horse! They paid a full subscription for me and also paid me of my time whilst Hunting. I realise things like that don't come around often but I'm sure somebody will have something I could Hunt a bit hopefully. I am happy taking young horses which need educating, horses with problems, it would depend what the problem was. I am fully insured and most people on the field know me, so I'll probably pop a few adverts round towards the start of the season. 

Thanks again for the replies


----------

